# Tannus Tyres....not bad at all!



## Bill (10 Jan 2018)

Hello, I took delivery of my Brompton 3 months ago and have adapted it to suit me. I had a red Tannus tyre fitted on the rear wheel and find no problem with it. I note people on here talk about tyre drag....whatever that is? Does this refer to the tyre being solid? On the front I have a Marathon Plus. This is pumped to around 80 pounds. At this pressure there is no difference of hardness or 'drag' as people put it, between the tyres! also I notice the Marathon Plus is a bit dicey on drain edges just like the Tannus, so that shoots that argument in the foot....Maybe people just do what people do when something different comes on the market. I am considering having a Tannus on the rear tyre of my Dahon Vitesse to boot!


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2018)

I didn't like them much on my brother's road bike. They're OK until you really lean into a turn and then the cornering behaviour seems very different. This might be less noticeable on a Brompton unless it's ridden like it's raced.

As you note, they're as draggy as M+. I don't think I ride M+ any more and I won't be riding Tannus any time soon. I've regular Marathon on one wheel and softer tyres on the rest - mostly Delta Cruiser, some Kwest, possibly a Vredestein All Tour.

That said, Tannus tyres are about a thousand times better than whatever solid tyres are on ofo hire bikes.


----------



## simon.r (11 Jan 2018)

Bill said:


> Hello, I took delivery of my Brompton 3 months ago and have adapted it to suit me. I had a red Tannus tyre fitted on the rear wheel and find no problem with it. I note people on here talk about tyre drag....whatever that is? Does this refer to the tyre being solid? On the front I have a Marathon Plus. This is pumped to around 80 pounds. At this pressure there is no difference of hardness or 'drag' as people put it, between the tyres! also I notice the Marathon Plus is a bit dicey on drain edges just like the Tannus, so that shoots that argument in the foot....Maybe people just do what people do when something different comes on the market. I am considering having a Tannus on the rear tyre of my Dahon Vitesse to boot!



My experience was different. 

‘Drag’ in this context refers to the fact that riding on Tannus tyres is like riding through sand on normal tyres - you need to put more effort in to get the same output. 

Have you ridden the Brompton on standard tyres to compare?


----------



## Bill (11 Jan 2018)

Simon. F, Thanks for reply, well no, I picked up the bike and rode it. The tyres were on the bike and off I went. The bike ride feels just riding my Dahon which has Dutch Perfect tyres on. The ride feels normal as far as I know. How can they not?? I think there is a lot of nonsense about cycling. I just sit on my two bikes and ride...slowly along and not analyse every part of the ride.


----------



## CopperBrompton (11 Jan 2018)

Horrible things. Feel like you're riding on cabbages, and inspire zero confidence when cornering. Nothing like M+.


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Jan 2018)

I draw all you oldies and womenfolk to item 6.

It may be relating to installing the tyres, but it may just be an aside...


----------



## Bill (15 Jan 2018)

Thanks Gaijintendo....(weird non-de-plume), for that, the jpeg you sent was written in odd English but it covers things from the makers view. When I ride I just enjoy it, I don't quibble about small unimportant things. Having no chance of the 'flat tyre feeling' on the back is great but if other people need to feel different, well...that's up to them....


----------



## gaijintendo (15 Jan 2018)

Bill said:


> Thanks Gaijintendo....(weird non-de-plume), for that, the jpeg you sent was written in odd English but it covers things from the makers view. When I ride I just enjoy it, I don't quibble about small unimportant things. Having no chance of the 'flat tyre feeling' on the back is great but if other people need to feel different, well...that's up to them....


Yeah, I'm quite interested. If any naysayers have a tyre lying around and want to pass it on, I'd be a happy recipient.


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

Tannus tyres are generally found to be horrendous by anyone who has experience, "people on here talk about tyre drag....whatever that is? " without offence, sounds like maybe you do not have all that much experience? 

Tannus tyres offer very little grip, they have a fair amount of drag - feels like riding through gravy, are an absolute pain for fitting / removal, do not offer any benefit over pneumatic tyre set up - tubeless sealant in the tubes and punctures are banished! Go round a corner fast, if you make it round id be surprised, the ride feel is terrible compared to a Kojak!


----------



## Bill (18 Jan 2018)

Hello D.T., EEErrrrreee, my tyre is bright RED, I wonder what that colour does to me? 'Ryanme'....Above (you work for St. John St cycles?) I am afraid I have been a life long cyclist and have no desire to go around a corner fast ..as I don't know what's there waiting for me.


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> What is it about these things that makes people so agressive? "People either agree with me and hate them or they don't know what they're talking about" seems a common theme on these threads.
> 
> Perhaps it's the blue colour.



Everyone is entitled to their opinion, after nearly 10 years in the industry I am just going by experience!


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

Bill said:


> Hello D.T., EEErrrrreee, my tyre is bright RED, I wonder what that colour does to me? 'Ryanme'....Above (you work for St. John St cycles?) I am afraid I have been a life long cyclist and have no desire to go around a corner fast ..as I don't know what's there waiting for me.




I do work at SJS yes, - I question that you are unsure what drag is in relation to tyres..


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just find it interesting that these particular tyres raise such emotions. You don't really get this on other tyre discussions. OK some people think that M+ are too heavy and lumpy, while others consider them sturdy workhorses; some people think tubeless are a messy load of fuss while others think they are the future. But this is not generally expressed to the point of denigrating others who happen to hold different opinions.
> 
> I don't really care. I'm not planning on trying Tannus at all. It's just an observation.




I do agree, marathon+ are gods gift for many, but i find they offer poor ride feel, I experience no more punctures with Kojaks and they are an absolute b******* at times to fit!


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Jan 2018)

This thread started about going from M+ to Tannus. If I did exactly that, I'd save about 1.1kg (no tubes, tyres, levers, repair kit, pump, rim tape).
Given the feel of an M+, I imagine that would give my bike a spirited feel, rather than a porridgy one. But until one of you Tannus haters gives me their discarded set, I'll have no opinion


----------



## ryanme (18 Jan 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> This thread started about going from M+ to Tannus. If I did exactly that, I'd save about 1.1kg (no tubes, tyres, levers, repair kit, pump, rim tape).
> Given the feel of an M+, I imagine that would give my bike a spirited feel, rather than a porridgy one. But until one of you Tannus haters gives me their discarded set, I'll have no opinion




The weight saving is okay, but you will more than certainly make the bike feel more porridgy! - compare to a kojak to experience the difference in ride feel! plus a consideration weight saving!


----------



## Bill (18 Jan 2018)

Thanks D.T. ...for your decent reply.


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Jan 2018)

Oh, just on the negative side of things Tannus. Try changing a spoke, or back to regular tyres... Definitely worth experimenting with a cheap wheelset.


----------



## ryanme (19 Jan 2018)

User said:


> You're not exactly flying the flag for the business with such arrogant posts...




I appreciate everyone has different experiences, but tyre drag, in my opinion, is a fairly basic concept within cycling for a life long cyclist, maybe I am wrong, apologies for any offence made ..


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Jan 2018)

Bill said:


> On the front I have a Marathon Plus. This is pumped to around 80 pounds.


Why do you have it at such high pressure? What width and what is the total load on the wheel?


Bill said:


> I just sit on my two bikes and ride...slowly along and not analyse every part of the ride.


Well you produced the OP so presumably there's some 'analysing' going on on some "part of the ride".


ryanme said:


> tyre drag, in my opinion, is a fairly basic concept


I haven't heard of tyre drag. As it's such a basic concept, why don't you share your understanding of it. Or is this your name for rolling resistance (of tyres)?  to Cycle Chat btw.
Has @Racing roadkill left these shores? He was a wealth of experience and opinion on Tannus tyres.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jan 2018)

Lol. Schwalbe Shill!?

I totally appreciate why Tannus is a compromise - you are cycling on a pair of trainers. Then there is fitting, removing, melting under breaking and so on.

But they don't puncture. That's all they have for them. That's compelling.

I want them for my fixie, which was intended to be an always ready backup bike.


----------



## ryanme (19 Jan 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Why do you have it at such high pressure? What width and what is the total load on the wheel?
> 
> Well you produced the OP so presumably there's some 'analysing' going on on some "part of the ride".
> 
> ...




Drag is the same as resistance - maybe the wrong words were used to peoples common knowledge!


----------



## simon.r (19 Jan 2018)

Link to my experience and @Yellow Saddle ’s analysis of them: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tannus-tyres-on-a-brompton.222357/


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Andrew_Culture wrote a fairly in depth review


After one ride and a disproportionate fear of punctures.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2018)

The OP's bike has a Tannus on the rear only, which makes some sense.

If there are handling penalties with Tannus tyres, it will be least noticeable on the back, which is also the tyre on which it's harder to fix a puncture.

Historically, all solid tyres have been hard on wheels and spokes.

Tannus appears to be the best attempt at making a usable solid tyre so far, but spoke breakages in the longer term must be a concern.

Having to remove the tyre makes fixing a spoke a big job.

Unless it's on one of the few wheels where the spoke is hooked onto the rim externally.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> After one ride and a disproportionate fear of punctures.


It isn't as if that was the first time he had rode a bike though.

Got my hands on a used Tannus 23?mm. A couple of observations. It is harsh (my bell works by pinging a spring, and was seeing itself off constantly, never did before!). It also seems to spray a lot of water ahead, compared to the Kenda it is filling in for.

You won't get these of without some kind of damage to them. I was trepidatious with this ride, but it seemed ok. It fitted on very similar rims too easily relative to their reputation. I was riding expecting issues, but they seem fine.

If anyone else can get theirs off, and wants to pass it on, I'd still use them. It's my backup bike, and it does the job. It's not especially fun, but neither is the M+ on my hybrid, but those are comfy, comparatively.

A wee update: they are quite worn, and were probably 23s to start with, and I've never ridden lower than a 25, probably 28s and above for most of my cycling, so I suspect that adds to why I find it harsh.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2018)

I’m still running my Triban 520 on Tannus tyres. I’ve done about 5000 miles on them. They are worthwhile, when you’re used to them. They do have some ‘quirks’ which require getting used to. If you really can’t afford to get punctures, or you have difficulty with sorting punctures out, they are the best solution. You’ll often read reports / horror stories about them, but it’s usually regurgitatated clap trap, from people with little or no experience of actually riding a lot, with them. Once you’re used to the ( slightly odd at first ) feel of them, especially in corners, or particularly on the ‘tactile mats’ used on pedestrian crossings / entry to cycle lanes etc. They are well worth a go. Tannus have recently updated the road tyre version of them, they now include a 25mm tyre, with a lower ‘virtual Pressure’. Previously you could only get a 23mm or 28mm version, with 110 or 100 psi virtual pressure ( which is a lot for a 28mm tyre). I’ve found them invaluable for riding in dark, cold, wet conditions. Also, they have been tested by the T.U.V. 
https://www.tuv-sud.co.uk/uk-en

So they have got some credentials from the aspects of safety and performance.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2018)

Last year I did this

https://www.strava.com/activities/996949624


Then this

https://www.strava.com/activities/998741097

The following day.

On this







That’s 200 miles over two days, on Tannus tyres (so they’re okay for distance riding as well).


----------



## simon.r (30 Jan 2018)

I’m not linked to the seller in anyway and as per previous posts I wouldn’t recommend them, buy if anyone wants to try them on a Brompton there’s a pair on eBay for £30:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183044869907


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2018)

ryanme said:


> Tannus tyres are generally found to be horrendous by anyone who has experience, "people on here talk about tyre drag....whatever that is? " without offence, sounds like maybe you do not have all that much experience?
> 
> Tannus tyres offer very little grip, they have a fair amount of drag - feels like riding through gravy, are an absolute pain for fitting / removal, do not offer any benefit over pneumatic tyre set up - tubeless sealant in the tubes and punctures are banished! Go round a corner fast, if you make it round id be surprised, the ride feel is terrible compared to a Kojak!


I probably have more experience of Tannus tyres on a road bike, than anyone else I know. I disagree with everything you’ve said.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just find it interesting that these particular tyres raise such emotions. You don't really get this on other tyre discussions. OK some people think that M+ are too heavy and lumpy, while others consider them sturdy workhorses; some people think tubeless are a messy load of fuss while others think they are the future. But this is not generally expressed to the point of denigrating others who happen to hold different opinions.
> 
> I don't really care. I'm not planning on trying Tannus at all. It's just an observation.


True. They are like no other components I can think of, from that point of view. It also amazes me that the most vociferous objections to them, seem to come from those with demonstrably the least experience of them, actually riding with them. It’s very odd, but I attribute it to the fact that the more shouty people are, on the internet at least, about a subject / item, the less likely they are to be able to demonstrate how it is they form that opinion, and shouty internet people tend to be the type that don’t take being made to look daft, by opposite opinions, given by people with indisputable evidence / experience of the subject / item, well at all. That’s the internet in general to a large degree, but cycling type forums seem to attract more of them, from my point of view.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2018)

User said:


> You need red tyres on that.... everyone knows red go faster!


Funny you should say that. I’m off to the bike show in London in February. The main import agents for Tannus are usually there. If they have a pair of 25mm red ones, I’m going to buy them, they usually do a show discount as well.


----------



## gaijintendo (31 Jan 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Funny you should say that. I’m off to the bike show in London in February. The main import agents for Tannus are usually there. If they have a pair of 25mm red ones, I’m going to buy them, they usually do a show discount as well.



Saw red ones earlier 

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyre-Tannus-Solid-Hybrid-Bike-Tyres-Red-700c/222809114755

Sadly I don't think I have clearance for 32s...

If you do make the swap, and you can get those off, let me know


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> True. They are like no other components I can think of, from that point of view. It also amazes me that the most vociferous objections to them, seem to come from those with demonstrably the least experience of them, actually riding with them.


Well, if you don't like a component, you're not going to use it long enough to get more experience than someone who loves it, are you? So that's not really so unusual.

If you want a component that really gets half-baked irrational rants, try a Sturmey-Archer AW or its successors!


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Saw red ones earlier
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyre-Tannus-Solid-Hybrid-Bike-Tyres-Red-700c/222809114755
> 
> ...


Getting them off is not as hard as some think. You put the tool that they come with under the tyre on the rim, then push it right under and through the other side, then grab the tool with both hands, and roll the tool forwards. The pins snap out, and then you just repeat around the circumference.


----------



## Ruf (2 Feb 2018)

I fitted Tannus tyres to my Brompton just before Christmas, having been assured that I would hardly notice any difference. I cycle 12 miles to work 3 mornings a week and was looking forward to no longer having to worry about punctures. Cycling home from the workshop, I thought I was struggling a bit, but it was an unfamiliar route so I didn’t worry.
The next day I set off for work and after a couple of miles, thought I had developed COPD - I was gasping for breath. I arrived at work exhausted. Even the slightest incline felt like the Alps. I began to wonder if it was the tyres. Over the next few weeks I continued to struggle and began to hate my commute. Yesterday, I finally had the Tannus tyres removed and a set of Marathons put on. Today, my cycle to work was a dream. I felt 10 years younger. Good riddance to the Tannus tyres, I say.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Feb 2018)

Ruf said:


> I fitted Tannus tyres to my Brompton just before Christmas, having been assured that I would hardly notice any difference. I cycle 12 miles to work 3 mornings a week and was looking forward to no longer having to worry about punctures. Cycling home from the workshop, I thought I was struggling a bit, but it was an unfamiliar route so I didn’t worry.
> The next day I set off for work and after a couple of miles, thought I had developed COPD - I was gasping for breath. I arrived at work exhausted. Even the slightest incline felt like the Alps. I began to wonder if it was the tyres. Over the next few weeks I continued to struggle and began to hate my commute. Yesterday, I finally had the Tannus tyres removed and a set of Marathons put on. Today, my cycle to work was a dream. I felt 10 years younger. Good riddance to the Tannus tyres, I say.


Good for you. Enjoy your punctures.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Feb 2018)

They’re not for everyone, not much ever is. You have to decide if you’d rather push a bit harder, and never get a puncture, or resort to a standard / more conventional tyre, and put up with changing inner tubes, possibly in the dark, when it’s freezing cold. It’s each to their own.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2018)

Or you can just use sealant on those rare occasions it's too dark/cold to fix a puncture.


----------



## gaijintendo (14 Feb 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> ..... It is harsh (my bell works by pinging a spring, and was seeing itself off constantly, never did before!)....



Update: the spring and pinger broke off last week due to metal fatigue...


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2018)

Update: I went out for a ride with a club I ride with sometimes on Sunday, on my Triban 520 with its Tannus tyres. I spent ages waiting for people to repair various punctures, on their bikes and it was freezing cold and windy. Nothing fell off, or broke on my bike either.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Update: I went out for a ride with a club I ride with sometimes on Sunday, on my Triban 520 with its Tannus tyres. I spent ages waiting for people to repair various punctures, on their bikes and it was freezing cold and windy. Nothing fell off, or broke on my bike either.


Is it true that Tannus users are shoots who won't help other riders with punctures because they think everyone else should suffer solid tyres?


----------



## gaijintendo (14 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Is it true that Tannus users are shoots who won't help other riders with punctures because they think everyone else should suffer solid tyres?



Off-topic; Reminds me of the time I packed all my ultralight kit for WOMAD, and my pals with their 5 man tent, double sleeping bags and all the jazz wanted me to help them... on a hot day. I can't see how that's me being rude...


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Off-topic; Reminds me of the time I packed all my ultralight kit for WOMAD, and my pals with their 5 man tent, double sleeping bags and all the jazz wanted me to help them... on a hot day. I can't see how that's me being rude...


It's not. But moaning afterwards about how long it took them would be...


----------



## Bill (4 Mar 2018)

Well, 'Roadkill' (above) sums it up!...The people who wont change to anything new and a advance over the old stuff learn the hard way. My rear tyre feels just like the Marathon Plus on the front, and I am not....'suffering'... as a result. Tannus tyres suit me and my Brompton so that's the main thing....


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2018)

I ran into the guys from East London, who have the bike shop that specialises in the Tannus tyres, at the London bike show, they were doing a show special on the new 25mm 700c Tannus tyres, it would have been rude not to, so I got another couple. I’ve just got to decide which bike to put them on now.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2018)

Bill said:


> Well, 'Roadkill' (above) sums it up!...The people who wont change to anything new and a advance over the old stuff learn the hard way. My rear tyre feels just like the Marathon Plus on the front, and I am not....'suffering'... as a result. Tannus tyres suit me and my Brompton so that's the main thing....


 "the old stuff"  I agree that people who won't change to the new stuff learn the hard way, but you might want to check which of solid and pneumatic tyres are older. One pretty much died out for good reasons.


----------

